# Dead Rabbit RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/8/17)

The Dead Rabbit RDA by Heathen / Hellvape is now available at the Sir's.







https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (23/8/17)

Please tell me you are going to be bringing a few of these with you on Saturday?
That black and purple is calling my name


----------



## Huffapuff (22/9/17)

@Sir Vape do the black versions come with the blue drip tip? How would I select this option when ordering from your site?


----------



## MoneymanVape (25/9/17)

Huffapuff said:


> @Sir Vape do the black versions come with the blue drip tip? How would I select this option when ordering from your site?


my black one has n purple tip. tip colours might be random not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/9/17)

Huffapuff said:


> @Sir Vape do the black versions come with the blue drip tip? How would I select this option when ordering from your site?



Hello  They are random. Can give me a call in the morning if you like I can tell you what colour tips we have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

